# Premiere Pro: Avi Dateien (Typ 1.0) importieren



## Matchstick (24. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Also bin neu hier und hoffe dass dies hier der richtige thread ist. Noch was: Bin totaler Premiere ! ;-) Also bitte helft mir...

Also nun zum Problem: Hab mir die Demoversion von Adobe Premiere Pro geladen, um es mal auszuprobieren. Dann habe ich mit meiner Foto-Digitalkamera ein paar Videos gemacht, die ich dann mit Premiere bearbeiten will. Am Anfang kommt doch immer dieses Fenster "Neues Projekt", in dem man aus verschiedenen Vorgaben wählen kann. Was muss ich da auswählen? Hab mal das was ausgewählt war genommen und wollte dann meine AVI dateien importieren über date/Importieren. Es erscheint ein Fehlerfenster "Dateiimport fehlgeschlagen" und es hißt "Die Date weist eine nicht unterstützte kompriemierung auf". Hab mich dann mal an die Hilfe gesetzt und folgendes gefunden:

Hinweis: AVI-Clips vom Typ 1 müssen gerendert werden, bevor sie als Vorschau auf dem DV-Gerät angezeigt werden können. Fügen Sie hierzu den AVI-Clip des Typs 1 einer Sequenz in einem DV-Projekt hinzu, und erstellen Sie eine Vorschaudatei dieses Schnittfensterabschnitts.

Leider kann ich damit nicht allzuviel anfangen. Butte sagt mir was ich machen muss.

Vielen dank schon im vorraus,
Matchstick


----------



## meta_grafix (24. September 2004)

Hi,

das, was aus Deiner Fotokamera kommt ist leider kein DV-Avi, weder Typ 1 noch 2. Wahrscheinlich hochkomprimiertes Material wie MPEG1 oder 2 (MJPEG ?). Schau doch mal in das Handbuch Deiner Kamera und finde heraus was diese ausspuckt. Ohne zusätzliche PlugIns kannst Du in Premiere keine MPEG2-Dateien schneiden, ist ja auch nicht sinnvoll.

Gruß


----------



## Matchstick (24. September 2004)

hmm also hab nur folgendes  gefunden:

Aufzeichnungssystem:  	JPEG (Exif 2.2),* AVI (Motion JPEG)* , WAV
DPOF- und DCF-Format Unterstützung

kann man diese möchtegern avi dateien  von meiner kamera in irgendein anderes format umwandeln, damit ich sie mit premiere bearbeiten kann? Oder gibt es sonst noch möglichkeiten?


----------

